

BLE / iOS Framework for App Developers - tburke_quark

Bluetooth LE (BLE) is a great choice for low data rate communications where low power is also important. Newer Apple devices now support this protocol and there have been a lot of great products leveraging this capability. We decided to dig into it as well and have just completed development of an external accessory that uses BLE. The accessory implements a button interface and sends events to an app.<p>The goal we had set for ourselves in this development was to create a low power accessory that maintained responsiveness. The key to achieving low power is to keep your accessory in a low power state as much as possible. For responsiveness you need the accessory to wake-up quickly and get the message through without delay. We are pleased with the results.<p>Since we intend to leverage this development on several projects we have wrapped up our code into a custom iOS framework. This is our first accessory design and we have plans to add others to fulfill our own product roadmap.<p>We’re interested in knowing if other developers or companies may be interested in leveraging our development/framework for an existing or future app.  If you want to learn more - please leave a comment and we’ll contact you.
======
bennyg
A coworker and I have hacked Siri up to do some interesting things for a
project (all NDA unfortunately) and are very interested in getting her to
function flawlessly with a Bluetooth device.

~~~
tburke_quark
Very cool - we may be able to help with that if you are interested.

